# Your thoughts about the Bose Solo sound bar



## 1953

Thoughts, opinions of the Bose Solo?


----------



## sigma1914

Bose = The Monster Cable of speakers.


----------



## Hoosier205

1953;3179117 said:


> Thoughts, opinions of the Bose Solo?


It's Bose. That says it all. Crap.


----------



## WestDC

1953 said:


> Thoughts, opinions of the Bose Solo?


Have you been anywhere to hear it for yourself?

It all depends on where in your home (room) it is to be used? everthing else in room also affects sound.

Bose may not sound good to everyone so it all depends on what sounds good to you.


----------



## MysteryMan

WestDC said:


> Have you been anywhere to hear it for yourself?
> 
> It all depends on where in your home (room) it is to be used? everthing else in room also affects sound.
> 
> Bose may not sound good to everyone so it all depends on what sounds good to you.


+1......While not a Bose fan I agree. A lot of variables determine sound quality. Room size, materials in room, and most importantly, personal preference.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Hoosier205 said:


> It's Bose. That says it all. Crap.


Which would recommend.


----------



## SayWhat?

sigma1914 said:


> Bose = The Monster Cable of speakers.


Bose blows.

Any company that can afford to Spam TV the way they do, does NOT need my money.


----------



## Hoosier205

yosoyellobo;3179144 said:


> Which would recommend.


Depends on the budget.


----------



## pfp

sigma1914 said:


> Bose = The Monster Cable of speakers.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

*B*etter
*O*ff with
*S*omething
*E*lse

:lol:


----------



## chevyguy559

Got no highs? Got no lows? Gotta be Bose! 

Although their $200 clock radio does sound pretty decent, but I'm not looking to spend $200 on a clock radio :lol:


----------



## Cholly

yosoyellobo said:


> Which would recommend.


It all depends on your budget and listening tastes, but Boston Acoustics, Klipsch, Polk Audio, Yamaha come to mind. Decide whether you want just soundbar or soundbar plus subwoofer, for richer bass.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Hoosier205 said:


> Depends on the budget.


Cheap.


----------



## 1953

Pretty much what I expected to read. We'll stick to our tried and true 5.1 setup.


----------



## MysteryMan

yosoyellobo said:


> Cheap.


If you're on a small budget and can't go with a 5.1 system then check out Polk Audio's selection of soundbars. Their price ranges between $350.00-$1,000.00.


----------



## Hoosier205

If you can't go with a full 5.1 setup, then select another setup. 2.0, 2.1, 3.0, or 3.1. Anything but a soundbar...yuck.


----------



## MysteryMan

While nothing beats a 5.1 setup Soundbars are useful if your TV is in a very small room.


----------



## Hoosier205

MysteryMan;3179244 said:


> While nothing beats a 5.1 setup Soundbars are useful if your TV is in a very small room.


About as useful as a screen door on a submarine, in my book. You'd be better off with two bookshelfs or nothing at all. Fake surround and soundbars are a gateway drug.


----------



## fireponcoal

You tell em'.. 


Bose are actually ok. Really, they sound good. Sound great? Well, if your an old man who argues about **** like this on the Internet well, probably not(cause he is always correct). For what you want to spend they'll sound fine.


----------



## MysteryMan

Hoosier205 said:


> About as useful as a screen door on a submarine, in my book. You'd be better off with two bookshelfs or nothing at all. Fake surround and soundbars are a gateway drug.


I once thought that. Friends of ours have a very small summer cottage on lakefront property. Living room is 8' x 10'. They have a Samsung 40" LCD with a Polk Audio Surround Bar there. While not a 5.1 setup the surround bar was a vast improvement over the TV's speakers and after hearing it I can honestly say the surround bar in that situation can hold it's own against a 2.0 setup.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's be a little more polite, ok? No name calling, even if you claim it's not directed at anyone in particular. Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew

Bose puts out a decent product, but they're very overpriced, so you can always find better for less.

As far as soundbars, they can work fairly well IF you have the right room for it. Remember, that a soundbar works by reflecting sounds off of adjacent walls, so if the TV is in the center of the walll and you have full walls on both sides (and the seating area is also in the middle of the rear wall - directly in front of the display), then they can work well. If you have an open floor plan or windows along one wall, or your display is off to one side of the wall that it's on, then the reflections will be all off (or non-existent) and the sound could actually be worse than just a center channel alone or two sides would be.


----------



## hfa

Have a few different types of soundbars and the zvok 555 and the 580 will beat the solo hands down. They are platform boxes where you put the tv on top OR on a shelf,but the size of the boxes are huge and in some consoles will not fit.zvoks weigh 28 to 45 lbs. THEY ARE THE SIMPLEST CONNECTION AND FOR ME WORK BETTER IN A BEDROOM OR OFFICE. sOUND IS VERY GOOD AND IT HAS ADJUSTMENTS FOR TREB AND BASS. bASS WILL NOT PERFORM AS WELL AS A SOUNDBAR/SEPERATE WOOFER. A soundbar needs to be 250/300 watts to get the sound out well enough to fill a room and not sound like a tiny box.Zvok can get richness, but it can not be added to or hdmi.JBL,KLIPSCH ICON SB1 AND THE SOUND PROJECTORS DO A MORE REAL SOUND away from 5.1, but that is the price of a decent 5.1. polk, jbl, harmon, and yamaha make soundbars around $400 which sound good.Listen before you buy.Bose has always been a Master at selling a productl


----------



## puckwithahalo

While I do agree that Bose is overpriced, I will say one thing for them. I have an old 321 system from them that I inherited from my grandfather. One of the speakers was not working when I got the system, but it was well out of warranty. Anyhow, I called Bose looking to see if there was any way to get a schematic of the electronics inside so my roommate could check for problems. Bose said no to that (no real surprise there), however for $79 they would return the system to like new condition, regardless of how many issues it had, and give it a new warranty just like it was brand new. At least in my eyes, that's pretty awesome, and a great price for what you get. So, while I probably wouldn't buy one new, I will say it seems like they take care of those who have.


----------



## lugnutathome

They do indeed! Plus in a smaller room that 321 system has a very nice sound. I still have one of those systems in the room that is my wife's mom cave.

Now new for the money one could get something far nicer sounding and a real surround to boot. But for a smaller room the WAF (wife acceptance factor) overall sound and add in the lifetime service policy and it can be a good deal for the right circumstances.

As to soundbars themselves, if all you want is fuller sound and more volume and are not determined to have surround effect then choose what sounds best to your ears (and properly connects to your equipment) and be happy.

I run a Yamaha Digital Sound Projector (YSP-1000) in a massive 736 square foot master bedroom with a 12 inch Polk sub that has and incredible soundstage but these cost a LOT. Nonetheless if a single "speaker box" is all you got room (or permission) for the Yamaha YSP line is worthy of consideration. (this system replaced another 321 I had)

In the end there is no substitute for multi channel surround but circumstances can make any of the above liveable. and budget considerations also shape the focus. If the Bose soundbar has managed to create a bass response similar to what they have done with the wave radios it might be just fine to the ears of some.

Don "it all boils down to what suits you and your situation" Bolton


puckwithahalo said:


> While I do agree that Bose is overpriced, I will say one thing for them. I have an old 321 system from them that I inherited from my grandfather. One of the speakers was not working when I got the system, but it was well out of warranty. Anyhow, I called Bose looking to see if there was any way to get a schematic of the electronics inside so my roommate could check for problems. Bose said no to that (no real surprise there), however for $79 they would return the system to like new condition, regardless of how many issues it had, and give it a new warranty just like it was brand new. At least in my eyes, that's pretty awesome, and a great price for what you get. So, while I probably wouldn't buy one new, I will say it seems like they take care of those who have.


----------

